# [SOLVED] Sound on Computer is distorted



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

The sound on my computer isn't working correctly. It sounds as if a voice cancellation feature has been turned on in my computer, The voice cancellation feature that the speaker software provides is not on.
and I've looked everywhere for anything remotely related to this, and I have found nothing. 
I suspect that it's the sound card because I've tried another set of speakers and still got the same sound from the computer

The sound that comes out of my speakers kind of watery, and lacks alot of bass. It's especially noticeable when I play mp3s.

I've checked all of the plugs, and they all seem to be in (Though this shouldn't effect the output of the sound because again, I don't think it's a speaker problem)

I have a feeling I may have partially busted part of my sound card. Is this the case? And what should I do now?:4-dontkno


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Sound on Computer is distorted*

Oh nvm! It ended up to be something I messed up on the volume control 

I feel kinda stupid now.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sound on Computer is distorted*

Hi plaintastic!!

Did you resolve your issue? Glad to hear that, plaintastic :grin::grin:

Sorry for the late reply, as the tech team is having a busy time handling an overwhelming thread


----------

